# New user, new project, input welcome.



## BunnaH (Mar 2, 2020)

Some things I forgot to mention.. the controller, bms, and charger are all CAN enabled and will be configured for maximum system safety and stability. I only mention this because when my EV friend suggested the Orion Jr 2 I expressed some concern about treating each parallel string as a single cell. His opinion was that because the sevcon, the Jr 2, and the ElCon are all robust, well made components with seamless CAN integration the risk of damage to or failure of the battery pack due to cell balancing/thermal issues is highly unlikely.


----------



## Immo1282 (Jul 12, 2019)

Paralleling cells in the way you've described carries a very low risk, especially with new, well-balanced cells. I'm in the process of building a pack of 92s4p 20Ah cells and it's really fine to do it this way. The Tesla Model S battery packs are built this way, except instead of 4 cells in parallel, their modules are 6s74p. They fuse each cell with a fusible wire link, which if you're worried about safety, you can do.


----------



## BunnaH (Mar 2, 2020)

Immo1282 said:


> Paralleling cells in the way you've described carries a very low risk, especially with new, well-balanced cells. I'm in the process of building a pack of 92s4p 20Ah cells and it's really fine to do it this way. The Tesla Model S battery packs are built this way, except instead of 4 cells in parallel, their modules are 6s74p. They fuse each cell with a fusible wire link, which if you're worried about safety, you can do.


Thanks for the feedback! Good to hear that the method is being used safely by others. I'm just waiting on my 110 copper and then I can make my bus bars and bench test the system. Can't wait to get it all hooked up!


----------



## ibartsimp (Apr 20, 2020)

great project, eager to read more.


----------



## Csecrist12 (Nov 22, 2019)

I would have to suggest a cb750 frame would work best as it has the frame and size you're needing. That was the more larger bikes back in the day and any bigger cc bike (cb900 and so on) are the same frame just different motors. You could make a cafe racer style cb750 to modernize the fashion of the electric vehicle. The kz440 frame is for a twin cylinder bike and would be too small in both the components you have along with the size of individual you are. You can fine these bikes pretty much anywhere.

Eager to see the progress.

Could you have a list of costs you've endured so far with those components? No one has really done a cost analysis of a bike conversion so I would be really curious.


----------

